# Rafeiro do Alentejo



## brendon_clark (Aug 9, 2014)

Looking at these for a possible LGD. What do you know about them? How much do they cost? Where can I get them, having a hard time finding breeders for them? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

Even the people in Portugal have a hard time finding one.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Why not just get a Spanish mastiff, they look pretty close, amazing LGDs there is a winery in town here with a pair and the ranch I want to get our next LGD from breeds them (imported from Spain) as well as Pyreanean mastiffs....
Do you have links to Portugal?
Its different if you know people there and can get a firsthand look at the breed and how they function... 
looking at proximity and breed type though, they must share some genes with the Mastino Espanol.....

heres the website good info about what to expect:
http://www.lgdnevada.com/Spanish_Mastiffs.html


----------

